# Schenley Whiskey Bottle



## LawnChairSkank (Aug 2, 2006)

I found this in my base ment. It's huge, about 31 in. tall and 13 in. wide. I was wondering if anyone knows how many of these were made or if its worth anything? heres links to the pictures-
 http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m124/LawnChairSkank/front.jpg
 http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m124/LawnChairSkank/back.jpg
 http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m124/LawnChairSkank/seal.jpg


----------



## DiggerBryan (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. My guess would be that the bottle was a store display either that or maybe for the heavy drinker. []  As for a value I have no idea.

 Interesting screen name by the way...


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Travis, Welcome to the forum. They still make it. I guess you could contact them and ask for info.

 Here is a link showing AD slicks. Try a google search.[]

http://www.bartonbrands.com/schenley.html


----------



## LawnChairSkank (Aug 3, 2006)

I already googled it before I came to this forum, already been on that site. They don't still make that bottle, schenley still makes whiskey for sure, but definatley not that bottle. Also, it wasn't just a store display, it was full of whiskey, if you take the cap off you can see where they cracked the bottle to open it. If anyone has any more info it would be apreciated. Thanks


----------

